# New member



## FRUSTRATEDZEN (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, hoping to hear similar issues being faced by others and hopefully find some solutions


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome, just start here and then it can be moved to the appropriate location.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, you’ve come to right place, we have issues, do tell more.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM. We are here to help you.


----------

